# quantum td alt. bracket broke.



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

my pristine diesel quantum with 150,000 miles broke its alternator bracket. the one that holds the a/c compressor and alt. I can't seem to find a used one anywhere. any idea if one off another model vw would work? I'm totally ok with having to ditch the a/c if need be(rhyme ha). any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

It's going to be easier to find an A/C bracket than it is to find a non-A/C bracket for a Quantum diesel. 

Unfortunately the QTD is basically the only car you can snag a bracket from. Maybe an Audi 4k diesel...

They pop up on E-bay, or you could trawl the classifieds looking for a part-out.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Check with bryan wilson on thesamba.com 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=22737

Good guy with good parts. He might have one for you. Other than that, maybe jgwarner on here as I sold him a TD swap that he was pulling the AC off of...was a few months back, but maybe...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?495907-JGWarner


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

OP: I found something for you, check the PM box.


----------

